# Venison Roast



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

That marvelous lunch of Grilled Greek Lamb Pockets wasn't enough, just an appetizer for dinner if you will.
My son wanted a repeat of my Banging Brined Bacon Venison Roasts, 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/banging-brined-bacon-venison-roasts.271641/
So last night I took a couple of Venison Roasts and put them into a nice brine.


*Brine*
_1gal water
1.5C kosher salt
.5C seasoned salt
2T mixed peppercorns
3T dried onion
2T granulated garlic
3 bay leaves, whole dried
1T each, dried/crushed, sage, thyme, rosemary and whole celery seed
Bring all to boil for 2 minutes, stir well and then cool to room temp._











Then after lunch I pulled them out, rinsed them, applied some EVOO and rub then I wrapped them in bacon, with a final dusting of rub.






















Then it was into a 275°-300° smoker with a mix of Hickory and Cherry.
I cooked them to an IT of 140°, then pulled foiled and toweled for a nice long rest.
And that is where they're currently at awaiting dinner.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Please report on the final product...with pics.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Okay, I re-learned two lessons in one today.
1) Don't foil wrap to rest anything bacon wrapped 

It steams the bacon soft, grrrrr, and the IT rises way too much, as in it continues to cook.
I knew this... I'm claiming an early senior moment.


Instead of looking like this




















It looked like this




















Still tasted great, and the brine meant it was moist-n-juicy.
And it was tender too, went real nice next to a salad.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That looks delicious.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

you are literally killin me. now i'm going to have thaw out a deer roast.


----------

